# FR Hair Nets in Category 1 ?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Doing a bunch of work in a dairy, where most of the energized work is category 1. Fine, except they have a company policy that we wear hair nets and beard nets, which they provide. This provided sanitation gear is somewhat contradictory to doing category 1 work, since a simple Bic lighter test shows the hair nets catch fire like gasoline. What do you do in this case?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

They do make FR hair and beard nets, just like anything else FR they are hot and uncomfortable. 
We ran into the same thing at a plastic plant, they make food trays. The plant came up with some somewhere. I haven't a clue who makes them.

Edit to add: Before they came up with the FR nets, they let us take off our hair nets wile we were suited up working. I don't know what the USDA man would say about that though.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I hadn't thought about it. I have some out in the truck, maybe I will test them today.


----------



## Tuckahoe Sparkplug (Oct 3, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> They do make FR hair and beard nets, just like anything else FR they are hot and uncomfortable.
> We ran into the same thing at a plastic plant, they make food trays. The plant came up with some somewhere. I haven't a clue who makes them.
> 
> Edit to add: Before they came up with the FR nets, they let us take off our hair nets wile we were suited up working. I don't know what the USDA man would say about that though.


I work in a food manufacturing facility and yes they are hot, uncomfortable ... and expensive (I heard around $25 a pop). Our safety department requires that our rented FR clothing comes from a selected uniform supplier to ensure they are laundered properly to maintain their FR rating, and I think that supplier sells the plant the FR hair nets. If you need these things very often, you might be able to buy them from a local uniform service.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

You could wear a balaclava.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

sparky970 said:


> You could wear a balaclava.


 
Yeah, they're REAL comfortable:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Balaclava? Yeah, I could be a ninja electrician. :laughing:

What's funny about hair and beard nets is, they'll let you have two day's beard growth before you need to put a beard net on, but you can be bald as a bowling ball or have a shaved head, and you still need a hair net.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> ...But you can be bald as a bowling ball or have a shaved head, and you still need a hair net.


Pharmaceutical was the same way. We had an engineer who was bald as a cue, and he had to wear a hair-net. :laughing:

I don't know where you'll be working, but the way we got around this was that they would provide us with a working space in which to remove our clean-suites. Everything within that space was considered dirty, and we had to put on a new sterile gown before leaving. Then the space was re-sterilized by their custodial folks. 

-John


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

You can get them here, along with your FR Bra and Panties 

http://www.shop.arcstore.com/product.sc?productId=4&categoryId=5


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Doing a bunch of work in a dairy, where most of the energized work is category 1. Fine, except they have a company policy that we wear hair nets and beard nets, which they provide. This provided sanitation gear is somewhat contradictory to doing category 1 work, since a simple Bic lighter test shows the hair nets catch fire like gasoline. What do you do in this case?



Would you still have to wear a hair net if you wore a hat?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Chris21 said:


> Would you still have to wear a hair net if you wore a hat?


Seems so. I'm not familiar with the prevailing laws, but the facility I'm doing work in has their own rules, so that's what I have to go by. They really don't want exposed "street clothes" in the place. They gave us all new hardhats, and we have to wear lab coats they supplied and shoe covers. We have to put on nitrile gloves if we touch something in certain areas. This is all sorta new to me. I'm more of a down and dirty type of worker, but I can play the game.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Seems so. I'm not familiar with the prevailing laws, but the facility I'm doing work in has their own rules, so that's what I have to go by. They really don't want exposed "street clothes" in the place. They gave us all new hardhats, and we have to wear lab coats they supplied and shoe covers. We have to put on nitrile gloves if we touch something in certain areas. This is all sorta new to me. I'm more of a down and dirty type of worker, but I can play the game.


 
Try doing additions or repairs in a "clean room". Anyone involved in electronic manufacturing knows what a "clean room" is. You can't even cut a fart:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

76nemo said:


> Try doing additions or repairs in a "clean room". Anyone involved in electronic manufacturing knows what a "clean room" is. You can't even cut a fart:laughing:


Yeah, I was puzzled last week about exactly how to sneeze. My sinuses were bothering me bad, and making me sneeze a lot. Seems like every new room I pass through, you're required to wash your hands again, so I knew that covering my mouth with my hands was probably out. I opted to sneeze into my bicep. I didn't really want to ask the safety guy how to sneeze. The might have banned me.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

We have run into this when doing renovations of operating pharmaceutical plants. 

Was kind of funny watching a bunch of typical looking union iron workers getting all suited up. Hair nets, beard nets, booties all bright blue. :laughing: There where areas where we would be wearing three layers of clean suits. 

But the decision at the time was if we needed live work gear it would be worn under the clean suit stuff. Luckily the need never actually came up, the plants head of maintenance was fully behind shutting anything off, it just had to be scheduled.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, I was puzzled last week about exactly how to sneeze. My sinuses were bothering me bad, and making me sneeze a lot. Seems like every new room I pass through, you're required to wash your hands again, so I knew that covering my mouth with my hands was probably out. I opted to sneeze into my bicep. I didn't really want to ask the safety guy how to sneeze. The might have banned me.


I think they're "clean" enough for the virgin Mary. Getting back to wearing a balaclava, that was my only opt. I hate those GD things I don't mind wearing them at all when they'll save my azz, but wearing them 'cuz someone is worried about my beard shedding

A balaclava in 80F heat, no freakin' thank you!!!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> But the decision at the time was if we needed live work gear it would be worn under the clean suit stuff. Luckily the need never actually came up, the plants head of maintenance was fully behind shutting anything off, it just had to be scheduled.


That's cool. We have a shutdown planned here, and it's a three day process start to finish. They need a day to actually shutdown and sanitize, a day for the actual work, and a day for them to sanitize again and start the place back up. Even if we only needed an hour shutdown, it puts them down for the best part of three days. They're working overtime now to get a little bit more product in inventory to cover the shutdown.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Whatcha doin' Marc, control work or addition?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

76nemo said:


> Whatcha doin' Marc, control work or addition?


Uh-huh..


----------

